# Disrespectful Medical Treatment and Tips For Working With Your Physician



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Only recently has medical science begun to understand the underlying mechanism for Fibromyalgia. For many years it was not well understood; consequently, many people with this disorder spent years searching for a diagnosis and effective treatment to relieve their pain. The average length of time from onset of symptoms to diagnosis has been approximately eight years. Unfortunately, during this pre-diagnosis period, many people have met with countless healthcare professionals who were insensitive, disrespectful, uneducated, and who blamed the patient for their pain. They were told they were crazy, "It's all in your head," and other damaging comments. Read the full article here: http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM042110N


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting this. It is a _great_ article and I found myself thinking that it could really help those with IBS or many other difficult to treat & manage chronic illnesses. The suggestions for how to deal with the Dr are very helpful. ANd I liked the idea of writing down one's feelngs to help process any less than professional treatment by Dr's or other medical (supposed) professionals. Even if one doesn't send it.... it could be a real great way to get rid of that negativity.Thanks M&M


----------

